# Beef Brisket cooked on a natual gas grill



## Captain Morgan (Jun 28, 2005)

man, I'm the last guy I'd ever ask advice about a brisket, but in your situation, I'd go indirect for a long time.  Can you keep your grill temps below 250?  If you have a smoker box, load that bad boy up and get as much as you can early.  After a while I'd foil it to keep it from drying out, and leave it in there till you get the meat temp you want.

It shouldn't be too long before someone who knows what they're talking about comes along.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 28, 2005)

Depending on the size of the brisket, I would suggest a foil pan to keep it nice and moist! :!:   If you can, I would keep the grill at 225* and start early!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd make a rub to your liking as Susan suggested.  Then make several foil packets of the wood chips of your choice.  I'd put one wood packet over a high flame until it starts smoking reall good.  Then turn the burner under the wood packet down to low and then put the brisket on the opposite side of the grill.  As soon as you notice the smoke stop, add another packet and continue to repeat until you foil or at least until the brisket reaches an internal temp of around 140*.  This will give you the best chances at a nice smoke ring.  Cook to an internal temp between 160-170, then place into an aluminum pan (no liquid necessary unless you want it) then tightly foil and continue to cook in the grill or oven until you get an internal temp of around 185-190*.  Double wrap in foil, then a towel and let rest in a preheated cooler for a couple hours prior to slicing.  Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2005)

OregonBBQ said:
			
		

> Susan, I like your idea of cooking it for 24 hours, thats what I would like to do! Larry This grill is 3 grills wide. My question is would you put the heat at the opposite of the brisket, leaving the center and brikets grills off? or put the heat right next to it. Remeber I want to cook this thing for 24 hours.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jess



Put the heat furthest away from the brisket and put a drip pan underneath of it.  Adjust the one burner from low to high to the point where you need it to get your grill up to your preferred temp.  I would suggest you aim betweent 1 - 1.5 hours per lb as a guide.  IMO, if you cook a 12lb brisket for 24 hours you are taking a chance but not guaranteeing a dry brisket (why take the chance if it's not necessary?).  I just don't think it's necessary to cook one that long, just my .02 though.  To each their own.  Again, there's no right or wrong way, just your way. 

FYI, I did two 12lbers this weekend.  Started them around 8pm on Saturday night, they were done at 8:30am Sunday morning.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2005)

Normally most of the grease is burnt off when grilling meat and the excess goes into your grease pan you are speaking of.  But since you are indirect grilling, you will not have a flame underneath the brisket to burn off the majority of the fat while cooking, you will get a build up of grease and have a real mess on your hands next time you light that side of the grill.


----------

